# 1st fatty ever, 1st thing in the morning..



## lamrith (Oct 27, 2014)

All these posts with fatty's had my mouth watering so I had to give it a shot.

Jimmy Dean Maple sausage

Hashbrowns

3 Eggs

1 package Bacon (Don't use the oscar meyer I did)

Grated Sharp Cheddar I used the gallon bag trick as shown by others.













20141024_215500_zps58b4ca0d.jpg



__ lamrith
__ Oct 27, 2014






Cooked the hashbrowns just till they started to brown a little Cooked the eggs till were done and not super wet.

Cut gallon bag and left the sausage on it. laid down a healthy portion of eggs and hash browns, touch of salt and pepper.

Light sprinkle of cheese over them and then sealed up using the bag to help bring the sides up and seal the top.

The Bacon we got was less than ideal, while thick it was not uniformly shaped and left allot of gaps when weaved.

I sprinkled a very light coating of Meatheads rub over the top then wrapped it up in plastic and into the fridge to wait for morning. Threw it in around 7:30 @ 275*. Hit 160*IT about 9am.













20141025_093030_zps5fb78ce5.JPG



__ lamrith
__ Oct 27, 2014






Bottom bacon was a little underdone and soggy as I had it on a pizza pan and grease had noplace to run off to.  No direct smoke/heat either.













20141025_093103_zpsc5354a25.JPG



__ lamrith
__ Oct 27, 2014






Not complete without liquid refreshment.













20141025_093832_zps3cdf56d3.JPG



__ lamrith
__ Oct 27, 2014






Flavor was to die for, YUMMM!! I had to fight my son off to save some for later.

What I learned..

Get better Bacon!

Consider 2# of sausage for a thicker more workable outer layer.

Needed more cheese

Put some rub inside and little heavier outside.

GET FROG MATS! The pizza tray just didn't work well.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 27, 2014)

That look delicious. One thing I haven't tried yet....and I don't know why is a breakfast fatty. Here's a tip, make it the night before and put it in the fridge saran wrapped. If you do that, all you'll need to do it pull it out of the fridge, unwrap, and put it on the grates of the smoker. You'll have no issues with the bottom not browning up or it coming apart because of the fridge rest. Oh, and more cheese makes every better


----------



## lamrith (Oct 27, 2014)

I actually did that overnight in fridge but didn't trust it on bare grates.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 27, 2014)

lamrith said:


> I actually did that overnight in fridge but didn't trust it on bare grates.


Next time give it a try. It'll deform slightly as it warms up, but then it tightens up nicely as it cooks and shrinks. Here's a picture of a fatty I did in the MES on high this exact way. 

I really need to do a breakfast fatty!













20140906_193026.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 7, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks good but yes you need to keep your bacon out of its' own grease. I love using OM bacon for all projects . Nice fatty !


----------

